# SS Guided Fishing Trip for 2



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We are donating a 2-person fishing trip with Shadslinger (2Cool sponsor)on Lake Livingston as part of the Cape Royale LGA golf tournament and auction benefitting MD Anderson. The silent auction ends on Tuesday 10/15/13 at approximately 1-2 pm, and 100% of the proceeds will go toward cancer research. We are opening up this particular auction item to the 2Cool forum since Loy is a sponsor and many of you enjoy taking trips with him. Stripers, whites, big cats, and crappie on the way.

Beginning today, you can place your bids on this thread, PM me, or bid in person at the Cape Royale clubhouse on 10/15. Weâ€™ll update this thread as bids come in.

The auction will also include college football tickets (A&M vs. Vanderbilt for sure), crafts, artwork, etc. If you are a golfer, you can see the tournament flyer on the â€œEventsâ€ forum on 2Cool (posted yesterday).

Thanks for your support for a great cause!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

what a great deal!!!!!!! thanks pet spoon for doing this....


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Thank you - Lets get this started*

Pet Spoon,

Thank you for your generosity and this donation. I have first-hand knowledge of the fine work done at MD Anderson.

I hope this goes for much much more for this great cause, but I will get it rolling with a bid of $200.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

74 hours to go! Don't miss this chance to support MD Anderson Cancer Center and get on some spectacular fishing on Lake Livingston!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

250.00 is my bid


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We are getting close folks...44 hours to go!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

What is the time frame for taking the trip? I more than likely wont be back in the country until next year. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The trip is good for one year from now until December 1st 2014


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*$300 - Great cause here*

Most of us have or will be impacted by cancer hitting someone close to us. These folks at M.D. Anderson are world leaders in research. Thanks to Pet Spoon for putting this together.

Tick Tock


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That's right TexasTom! Each member playing golf tomorrow will dedicate their round to someone who is battling cancer or a loved one that lost their fight to cancer. I'm dedicating my play to Carly Wright. A brave 17 year old varsity elite volleyball player at Mayde Creek High School in Katy. Carly was diagnosed with osteosarcoma this summer and has been in and out of the hospital since August. She is currently at MD Anderson with numerous health issues related to the bone cancer.

We have two daughters and my heart just aches for Carly and her mom & dad.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks SS for the reply.


$275


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

$315 Ms. Gibbs


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok $325

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok PS don't make me go Oboma on ya and instigate some change!!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> Ok PS don't make me go Oboma on ya and instigate some change!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


That's AWESOME RAMROD1! This auction is live not only on 2Cool, but on my Facebook page as well!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Are you posting the high bids from your FB page as well?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well I guess if I would read all three words instead of just looking at the number I could answer my own question!
LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hang in there RAMROD1! 7 hours to go!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Ms. Gibbs $385


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

$400

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is an incitement from fishing today with Karl, the famous GoFish2Day of 2cool fishing fame!
We went for some fun and to check things out.
Fishing was short of fantastic for white bass.
We did catch a few stripers as well, mostly under size.

To advocate for such a worthy cause, and help Pet Spoon with her terrific effort on this fund raiser, I will make the trip for three Fisherpeople.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

That works great! 
Me my wife and the baby boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

$410

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

You go Ramrod! I am out


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well I was planning on asking SS if I won if I could just watch and of course pick his brain will the wife and son fished then he went and sweetened the deal! Fingers crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Well I was planning on asking SS if I won if I could just watch and of course pick his brain while the wife and son fished then he went and sweetened the deal! Fingers crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

You got it RAMROD!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats Ramrod... 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ready when you are Ramrod, the fish are biting!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats Ramrod!!!!! Way to go


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This whole thread is 2Cool!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

BIG success at the golf tournament and auction benefiting MD Anderson Cancer Center. Thanks to everyone who bid on the fishing trip and to all those who sent a donation check. 

Enjoy your fishing trip RAMROD1. You'll have a good time with Loy. He'll put you on the fish!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

